# KindElemente lesen und begrenzen



## FelixBaum (27. Mrz 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier eine XML-Datei und möchte z.B.: nur die Vokabel-Elemente aus der Kategorie mit dem Namen "Begruessen" auslesen, wie mache ich das ?

[XML]<?xml version="1.0"?>

<Kategorien>
<Kategorie Name="Begruessen" Sprache="Englisch">
	<Vokabel>
		<Deutsch>Hallo</Deutsch>
		<Englisch>Hello</Englisch>
	</Vokabel>
	<Vokabel>
		<Deutsch>Wie geht es dir ?</Deutsch>
		<Englisch>How are you ?</Englisch>
	</Vokabel>
</Kategorie>
<Kategorie Name="Verabschiedung" Sprache="Englisch">
	<Vokabel>
		<Deutsch>Tschüss</Deutsch>
		<Englisch>Good Bye</Englisch>
	</Vokabel>
</Kategorie>
</Kategorien>[/XML]

Ich brauche dann nachher sowas wie, Vokabel1=Hallo; Übersetzung=Hello, Vokabel2=Wie geht es dir ?; Übersetzung=How are you ?

Ich benutze die imports:


```
import javax.xml.parsers.DocumentBuilderFactory;
import javax.xml.parsers.ParserConfigurationException;
import javax.xml.stream.XMLOutputFactory;
import javax.xml.stream.XMLStreamWriter;

import org.w3c.dom.Document;
import org.w3c.dom.NodeList;
import org.xml.sax.SAXException;
```

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------

